# Please ID these nameless cichlids :)



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

i got few fishes from the LFS.. they were 'unnamed' 

1) is this orange colored fish an orange/red zebra, by any chance? :|
its just around 2 inches in length 









2) this is somewhat white in colour..with egg spots... this one is around 2 inches..


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

3) this is a loach.. they sed that its called as 'rani loach' :| but, i never found any loach by that name on a google search :-s


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

i found several fishes with a blue body having black vertical stripes..for example, the frontosa... when i searched for a fish named 'blue morph', i did not find any :-s so, whats this fish i bought by the name of blue morph? is it a kenyi?


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

this is the final 'nameless cichlid' 
is this a melanochromis interruptus or a melanochromis johanni? :|


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

First post is red zebra, second fish looks like m. callainos (ice white morph).

Third post is kenyi, m. lombardoi.

The last one does look like a johanni, though the bars are kinda weird.

Sorry can't help with the loach id.


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

3rd is def a lombardi
4th is a hybrid mainjano, johanni, interruptus of the sort

either way they don't look so hot


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Agree the fish look a little dodgy to me inc the loach. Botia dario I think. 
Tiger barbs and loaches I reckon should be kept out of Mbuna tanks but the Mbuna look like the sort you pick up from general fish shops. You really need to go to specialist shops or breeders to get the good stuff. :wink:

This may sound harsh but you would have to pay me to give these guys tank room. So much work is required to get them healthy and even then you still do not have great fish.
In the long run, better stock is better value. :thumb: 
Its real hard keeping this type of bargain they stay sick for ages no matter how well you keep them. 
Saying that the Metriaclima lombardoi (kenyi, no idea why you Computer Table guys use this name) looks OK if rather like a TB for generations without selection. Prob will give you problems as a healthy one will bully the rest of your stock. 

If this is a real post then I am sorry. I guess it is just to show up how rubbish a LFS can be?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ya, the loach definitely Botia dario, AKA Queen Botia AKA Bengal Loach.


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

*ibr3ak*
thank ya 
about the johanni.. i saw pictures of another fish named melanochromis elongatus :| it looks similar :-s


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

*jjleetest*
maingano just looked like elongatus! :O


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

*24Tropheus*
thank ya 
the tiger barbs and the loach were put in the tank before i bought the fishes to initiate the cycling process :-s
.
and yea! it was a local shop! we do not have any shop in my hometown where they sell cichlids in a good manner.. as in.. they get a bunch once in a while.. then separate the ones that fight .. thats it.. so, there will be random 'unnamed' cichlid tanks... but yea! the auratus guy.. he named it correct! 
.
well.. i have a difficulty in pronouncing these latin words.. i can read but cannot pronounce them as i dont have any idea whether the way i pronounce will be correct or wrong :| so used kenyi 
.
_This may sound harsh but you would have to pay me to give these guys tank room_
i did not understand what you meant


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

*gage*
ohkie  now i get it 
i'm from india.. and in our local language, 'rani' means queen 
maybe thats why he said that the loach is a rani loach..
and bengal is also the name of an area in india


----------



## birkasgeri (Feb 2, 2008)

Interruptus and Johanni males start colouring up when they mature.

Mainganos however wear the same colours from birth. This fish in this pic seems to me quite small, so I go for Maingano. The line should much more regular though.


----------

